

Rob Pike on Newsqueak, a concurrent language - apgwoz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmxnCEa8Ctw&feature=channel_page

======
davidw
Transcript?

~~~
apgwoz
Not that I know of. Unfortunately, it's not something that's easily just
listened to either since there are some example programs presented.

~~~
davidw
An hour of my time is not easy listening, unfortunately:-/

